# decidir al ganador o decidir el ganador



## Infernanda

Saludos para una oración me gustaría saber qué forma es correcta:

*la audiencia decidirá por votaciones electrónicas, mediante la plataforma del observatorio, al ganador del Primer* *Distintivo Anual *
*
la audiencia decidirá por votaciones electrónicas, mediante la plataforma del observatorio, el ganador del Primer Distintivo Anual *


----------



## Kaxgufen

Decidir el ganador.
Aunque hay una elisión : La audiencia decidirá (quien será) el ganador...


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

E incluso sin elidir nada, "decidir", cuando se usa sin ninguna preposición ("sobre" o "por", sobre todo) es transitivo y se forma normalmente con sustantivos introducidos por el artículo que corresponda; el primer ejemplo que da el DLE es ilustrativo al respecto: _Decidir una cuestión_.

Saludos


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Creo que depende si hablamos de cosas o seres animados (vivos).

Para ganador (persona, en este caso) serían válidas las dos opciones, tanto “al” como “el” (al ganador / el ganador)

Pero en el caso de cosas, por ejemplo, en un sorteo, un número _ganador_, solo estaría correcto decir “el” (El ganador).

Esto es lo que entendí en un hilo pasado, pero no conozco cuál regla es exactamente.


----------



## gunnros

Creo que, como regla general, cuando hay sustantivos referidos a persona o animal (la líder, los políticos, el ganador, etc), la "a" se antepone siempre que la persona esté determinada, concreta. Eso en grandes rasgos, porque seguro habrá exepciones y muchas.


----------



## User With No Name

gunnros said:


> Por el contexto de la oración del hilo, parece que debe ser _decidir el ganador, _pues no se ha identificado, está por decidirse quién será.


Si, pero ¿si la oración está en el pasado? ("Los jueces decidieron el/al ganador".) Entonces ya es una persona específica, pero a mí (que no soy nativo, claro) me parece que "el" sigue siendo la mejor opción.


----------



## gunnros

No, está en futuro. Mira la pregunta abrió el hilo.


----------



## User With No Name

gunnros said:


> No, está en futuro. Mira la pregunta abrió el hilo.


Me expresé mal. Quise decir que si la oración estuviera en el pasado.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

_La audiencia decidió *el *ganador_; el, nunca al.

Saludos


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> _La audiencia decidió *el *ganador_; el, nunca al.
> 
> Saludos


¿Y si la audiencia asesinó *al* ganador?

*Al* ganador lo decidió la audiencia (una persona fue elegida ganadora)
*El* ganador lo decidió la audiencia (un número de un sorteo fue elegido ganador)

Para mí es “al”, nunca “el” (casi nunca)


----------



## User With No Name

MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿Y si la audiencia asesinó *al* ganador?


Sería una tragedia.

Pero ¿de veras que te parece bien "decidir al ganador"?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

User With No Name said:


> Sería una tragedia.
> 
> Pero ¿de veras que te parece bien "decidir al ganador"?


Clarinetes  (sí)

Es incorrecto “la audiencia asesinó *el* ganador”. 

Y por ahí va la cosa...


----------



## gunnros

Del apartado 34.3.1d, NGLE:



> ...los verbos elegir, designar, votar, nombrar y otros similares admiten alternancias entre la presencia de preposición, cuando el complemento directo designa un individuo (elegir al próximo presidente), y su ausencia, cuando designa un cargo: El congreso deberá elegir el próximo presidente de la república después que ningún candidato alcanzó la mayoría absoluta en los comicios generales (Universal [Ven.] 6/4/1999).



Total, cuestión de interpretación.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Y que tal en frases como "La muerte de su hermano decidió* a *Julia a quitarse la vida"?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Y que tal en frases como "La muerte de su hermano decidió* a *Julia a quitarse la vida"?




Eso no tiene sentido para mí.

¿Qué se supone que significa «decidir a»?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿Qué se supone que significa «decidir a»?


la decidió a = la hizo tomar la decisión de 

Si estás indeciso y algo te inclina la balanza:
Las primeras gotas lo decidieron a quedarse en casa.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Y que tal en frases como "La muerte de su hermano decidió* a *Julia a quitarse la vida"?


En la frase “decidió a Julia”, Julia no está decidiendo. Las circunstancias son las decisivas (la muerte en este caso). Y la oración es coloquial, nada correcta, sólo tolerable.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

gunnros said:


> Del apartado 34.3.1d, NGLE:
> 
> 
> 
> Total, cuestión de interpretación.
> 
> Un saludo.


No. No es cuestión de interpretación. Es acatar la regla.


> cuando el complemento directo designa un individuo -*ser animado o vivo*- (elegir al próximo presidente), y su ausencia, cuando designa un cargo -*cosa o ser inanimado*- : El congreso deberá elegir el próximo presidente de la república después que ningún candidato



Individuo = al
Cargo/título/nombramiento = el

En la oración problemática, “ganador” no es un cargo, es una persona: la persona ganadora.


----------



## Kaxgufen

MiguelitOOO said:


> Es acatar la regla.


Se acata pero no se cumple. Es una costumbre que por aquí nos viene de antaño...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Es una costumbre que por aquí nos viene de antaño...


Las costumbres se vuelven leyes, y las leyes son para romperse. Es un círculo vicioso donde el vicio es lo que debemos evitar.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No lo veo... No creo que lo que trae gunnros sea aplicable: porque no es lo mismo, ni tan siquiera similar, _elegir, nombrar, designar_, etc. que "decidir" (aunque sea "decidir el ganador" de algo); y, por tanto, tampoco me vale esa regla —sea interpretable o no— para admitir como válido "al" con el verbo "decidir". En ningún caso.

Saludos


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> No creo que lo que trae gunnros sea aplicable: porque no es lo mismo, ni tan siquiera similar, _elegir, nombrar, designar_, etc. que "decidir"


¡Ese es el problema!, lo descubriste tocayo: está mal empleado el verbo _decidir_. La frase debe decir “eligirán” *porque son elecciones*.
Encontré un ejemplo con “decidir” (que no habla de elecciones), de finales del siglo XVII, de un documento de la RAE (negritas añadidas) :


> ..._y este es el momento escogido por Bonifacio Calvo para un nuevo serventesio en que *trata de decidir al rey* á la lucha_.



Y un ejemplo más reciente es el redactado por el Diario Vasco, en el año 2012, haciendo noticia de la *elección* de un nuevo integrante de la RAE:


> Fueron necesarias tres votaciones para *decidir* al nuevo titular de la silla 'f'.
> Dos economistas compiten por un sillón en la RAE. diariovasco.com



Mi conclusión es que no deberíamos sustituir el verbo “elegir” con el “decidir”.
Y listo, usemos “*al*”, 

Postdata: “decidir al rey” me recuerda a el “decidió a Julia”. ¿Desuso?


----------



## gunnros

Sí, al fin y al cabo lo que dicen los Migueles, elegir, designar son más adecuados y no sustituibles por decidir; propiamente puedes decidir algo pero no *decides a alguien, ahora lo veo más claro. Y en la oración del hilo, si tiene que ser con decidir, igualmente decides el ganador, es decir, decides algo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

gunnros said:


> Sí, al fin y al cabo lo que dicen los Migueles, elegir, designar son más adecuados y no sustituibles por decidir; propiamente puedes decidir algo pero no *decides a alguien, ahora lo veo más claro. Y en la oración del hilo, si tiene que ser con decidir, igualmente decides el ganador, es decir, decides algo.


Sí, claro. Pero ¡ojo!, analiza las dos siguientes frases:

_1.- Los jueces decidieron al ganador. 
2.- Los jueces decidieron quién sería el ganador. _

En la primera, está presente el problema que acabamos de descubrir en este hilo: que el verbo _decidir_ tiene significado de _elegir_, ¿lo notas?, por eso a mí siempre me pareció correcto usar “_al_”.

En la segunda, _decidir_ significa _decidir_, y por eso se usa “_el_”, lo cual va de acuerdo con lo que alega @Miguel On Ojj.

Y nadie estaría en contra de las reglas del apartado 34.3.1d de la NGLE.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

MiguelitOOO said:


> _1.- Los jueces decidieron al ganador._
> En la primera, está presente el problema que acabamos de descubrir en este hilo: que el verbo _decidir_ tiene significado de _elegir_


Hola.

Claro, pero ese es el error de partida: asignar a una palabra —decidir— un significado que no tiene —elegir— y, a partir de ahí, hacerla funcionar como si fuera esta última cuando hablamos de complementos directos de persona, por ejemplo. Al menos así lo creo, _el foro decidirá *al ganador_. 

Un saludo, tocayo.


----------



## gunnros

Lo veo clarinete también.

En la 1) suena raro además.

 Mira este diálogo:
- ¿Y quién quedó como ganador?
- Ese tipo allá.
- Imposible, ¿cómo se les ocurre elegir a ese perdedor?
- Pues, eso fue lo que dicidieron los jueces, ¿ya qué...?
Frente a,
- Pues, a él dicidieron los jueces, ¿ya qué...?

Tal vez, en un contexto bastante coloquial tendría un pase el segundo, quizá se pase desapercibido, pero no es un uso de la lengua muy cuidadoso que digamos, ¿no? 

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

MiguelitOOO said:


> Postdata: “decidir al rey” me recuerda a el “decidió a Julia”. ¿Desuso?


Está bien que soy bastante _demodé_ pero si lo uso yo,en desuso no está.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Está bien que soy bastante _demodé_ pero si lo uso yo,en desuso no está.


No, no. Estamos vigentes todos. Quise decir que podría estar en desuso para la Inquisición... la RAE, pues.


----------



## jsvillar

Yo estoy con Miguel On Ojj,
elegir a alguien (por ejemplo, elegir al presidente), elegir algo (algún cargo, por elemplo elegir el presidente)
designar a alguien, designar algo 
votar a alguien, votar algo 
Nombrar a alguien, nombrar algo 
Decidir a alguien, decidir algo


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jsvillar said:


> Yo estoy con Miguel On Ojj,
> elegir a alguien (por ejemplo, elegir al presidente), elegir algo (algún cargo, por elemplo elegir el presidente)
> designar a alguien, designar algo
> votar a alguien, votar algo
> Nombrar a alguien, nombrar algo
> Decidir a alguien, decidir algo


Sí. Es verdad. Tienes razón. Pero no tomaste en cuenta que en la frase problemática que analizamos, eligen a una persona, no una cosa, y usan el verbo decidir para la persona, no para una cosa (cargo). 
Entonces propongo que se modifique la redacción para acabar con el problema:

_la audiencia decidirá por votaciones electrónicas, mediante la plataforma del observatorio, *quién será* el ganador del Primer Distintivo Anual. _


----------



## gunnros

Miguelito, sospecho que si decidir el ganador es posible, que realmente parece serlo, es porque cuela con el "título"; esto es, que no hace mención directa a la persona que gane. Ya se ha visto que no puedes decir *decidir a Miguel ni al ganador. (Fíjate también en el ejemplo de la rae "elegir el próximo presidente" que hace referencia al cargo, no a quien lo vaya ocupar)

Con todo y eso, tu propuesta a mí me parece aún mejor: decidir quién será el ganador es en realidad decidir algo.


----------



## jsvillar

Con perdón, Miguelito, estoy de acuerdo: la audiencia decidirá quién será el ganador, no *a* quién será el ganador.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jsvillar said:


> Con perdón, Miguelito, estoy de acuerdo: la audiencia decidirá quién será el ganador, no *a* quién será el ganador.


Eso puse en #30


----------



## jsvillar

Entonces no te he entendido, perdona. Quiero decir que en las dos opciones el 'a' me sobra igual.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jsvillar said:


> Entonces no te he entendido, perdona. Quiero decir que en las dos opciones el 'a' me sobra igual.


"_Recomencemos_" desde el principio:



> *la audiencia decidirá *por votaciones electrónicas, mediante la plataforma del observatorio, *al ganador del Primer* *Distintivo *Anual
> *
> Vs.
> 
> la audiencia decidirá *por votaciones electrónicas, mediante la plataforma del observatorio, *el ganador del Primer Distintivo *Anual



¿ves el problema?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Sí, que la primera es incorrecta porque se está haciendo un uso indebido e impropio del verbo _decidir_ como si fuera "elegir" u otros... Pero eso ya lo hemos concluido hace mucho rato, creo.

Saludos


----------



## jsvillar

MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿ves el problema?


No, no lo veo, sigo sin entenderte. El 'a' me sobra, como también me sobra en 'decidirá a quién será'. En ninguno de los dos ejemplos (al ganador / a quién) me sobra más o menos, ambas son igualmente incorrectas. No sé porqué llamas 'problemática' a la frase original, al menos en España está clarísimo que es incorrecta, y que deriva de que con otros verbos (elegir, designar...) sí se puede usar 'a'.

El problema es que se han insertado dos Complementos de Modo, 'por votaciones electrónicas' y 'mediante la plataforma del observatorio', que hacen que la distancia entre el verbo y el 'al ganador' sea muy grande. El hablante recuerda que estaba expresando la idea de elegir, pero no recuerda que lo hacía usando el verbo 'decidir', así que añade ese 'a' incorrecto.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jsvillar said:


> El hablante recuerda que estaba expresando la idea de elegir, pero no recuerda que lo hacía usando el verbo 'decidir', así que añade ese 'a' incorrecto.


Y aunque lo recuerden, el error está un poco extendido. Ya puse el ejemplo de un periódico español, y abundan muchos más.
Pero el hilo ya estaba resuelto, y habíamos concluido lo mismo que tú, con otras palabras.
Gracias @jsvillar 



Kaxgufen said:


> Decidir el ganador.
> Aunque hay una elisión : La audiencia decidirá (quien será) el ganador...



Sí, eso justamente.



Miguel On Ojj said:


> Sí, que la primera es incorrecta porque se está haciendo un uso indebido e impropio del verbo _decidir_ como si fuera "elegir" u otros... Pero eso ya lo hemos concluido hace mucho rato, creo.



Sí. Discúlpenme que haya escrito "recomencemos".

Quedamos en que no es correcto "decidirán... al".

Saludos a todos.


----------

